# Neu der Großinquisitor von Fabio Giongo, einmal nicht mit solchem Intrigantenbaß und in abstoßender antiklerikaler Verzeichnung gegeben.



## lagartija68

¿Cómo debería interpretarse el adverbio "neu" ahí? ¿De nuevo?

Nicht unerwähnt bleibe Gabrielle Treskow als Page Tebaldo und Stimme vom Himmel. - Als Rodrigo offenbarte Heinz Imdahl wieder Schönheit und Güte seines gepflegten und edlen Baritons. - Neu der Großinquisitor von Fabio Giongo, einmal nicht mit solchem Intrigantenbaß und in abstoßender antiklerikaler Verzeichnung gegeben.

Mi intento:
No quede sin mencionar Gabrielle Treskow como el paje Tebaldo y una voz del cielo. - Como Rodrigo, Heinz Imdahl volvió a revelar la belleza y bondad de su cultivada y noble voz de barítono. - ¿De nuevo? el Gran Inquisidor de Fabio Giongo, por una vez   se dió con esos bajos maquinados y en repulsiva distorsión anticlerical.


----------



## Alemanita

Novedad: el Gran Inquisidor, de Fabio Giongo, por una vez *no* se dió con esos bajos maquinados y en repulsiva distorsión anticlerical.


----------



## lagartija68

Gracias. Pero no entiendo cómo "Neu" funciona sintácticamente, y como es que en alemán no hay un signo de puntuación luego de la palabra, dos puntos, raya, algo...


----------



## bwprius

Pues, colocar al principio de una frase un adjetivo que no parece tener relación con el resto de la frase, sí que es una figura conocida por nativos del alemán.

"Genial der doppelte Rittberger des Eisläufers XY....." 

"Überzeugend das Auftreten des neuen Direktors...." 

A ver si averiguo cómo se llama.


----------



## lagartija68

Ah, eso lo entiendo, hay elisión del verbo _sein_.
Genial war/ist der doppelte Rittberger...
Überzeugend ist das Aufreten...

¿Éste es el mismo caso?


----------



## bwprius

Igual, igual.... parecido, al menos.


----------

